# Pto lever



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

Sorry guys this spell check gets on my nerves, it’s for a Ford 8 n how to put it back in properly on top or bottom of the shaft inside the pump housing


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

Thanks but I got it


----------

